

Wolfram Alpha's API is Free, But is it Open? - abraham
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/01/wolfram-alphas-api-is-free-but-is-it-open.php

======
alanh
Terrible, terrible headline (and question). Submitter: What are we supposed to
learn here? That they have a free tier for their API?

